# yes, another 10 pounder!!



## sabiki

My buddy Capt. Lee and clients had a day on the water right out of a trout fishermans dream!! the day included 21 fish over 25" with 14 of them over 7 pounds!! this did include a 29.5" 9.7 pounder, and a 30 inch 10 pounder-- and yes, he had a good scale this time!! ALL OF THESE FISH WERE RELEASED TO FIGHT ANOTHER DAY!! ------He is absolutely all over them right now. Unbelievable!! :dance:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Wow! Pigs!


----------



## lucas_shane

great report, never been trout in the bays or surf but it sure looks like i need to try it out.


----------



## let's talk fishin

all i can say is wow


----------



## capt mullet

all I can say is "WOW"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kdubya

Sounds like Half Breed is on 'em.

Great fish.


Kelly


----------



## Nwilkins

Your killing me


----------



## RB II

Wow, what a day. Great fish.


----------



## SET THE HOOK!!!

know that is some big fish wish i was on the water!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mullet

*danm*

**** cpt Lee,

I feel like a sand lot kid playing baseball next a NY Yankee.

We have one of our best days and catch 17 fish over 20"
you catch 25 life time bests in one day.

I'm humbled and not worthy oh fish master.............


----------



## just yakin

WoW.....Nice!!!!


----------



## LarryWelch

Awesome! Great pics.


----------



## sandollr

Holy moly!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOKER

*When Your Hot Your Hot*

Good Job Lee!!!!!!


----------



## MajekSpec&Red

Man this guy is on fire good job


----------



## fwoodwader

Wow...


----------



## txshockwave

wow that fish is huge. That is the same fish in both pics though.


----------



## Rockfish

*Why....*

Why even start some ****.

Those are some nice fish.

You are going to need to change the name from half Breed tp The PIG HUNTER.



txshockwave said:


> wow that fish is huge. That is the same fish in both pics though.


----------



## TripleGrip

not pig hunter but pig catcher. very very nice.


----------



## WRECKER

Geez.... Unbelievable....


----------



## boom!

Yeah, I talked with you guys at the marina and you were still pumped up! lol Congrats!


----------



## TXcop

You, sir, are my hero. You just made me realize what an amatuer I am in this game we call fishing.


----------



## BFI

Incredible!!! That's what you call wall to wall big trout no doubt. That Capt. Lee must be living right. Sounds like the trip of a lifetime on steroids. WOW! Congrats to Capt Lee and those involved. As far as being pumped, that would be enough to keep a guy "reeling" for days.


----------



## MsAddicted

Oh man, what an awesome day! That first trout is probably the fattest I have ever seen! What a hog, wow x 10!!


----------



## apainter

Awesome Fish its almost unbelievable. Great job though and stay on 'em!


----------



## Troutslurp

*c' mon!*

Very Nice Catch! Wonder Lure strikes again.


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04

Well played sir, well played...


----------



## POC SPEC

txshockwave said:


> wow that fish is huge. That is the same fish in both pics though.


I hope you are kidding. No way is that the same fish... look at the spots on the tail.

Unreal trip... wow


----------



## Mojo281

Only in my dreams!!


----------



## BIGCAT Texas

Excuse my ingnorance....What Bay?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Beautiful ... just freaking awesome ... !


----------



## Poon Chaser

I hear is was stupid insane crazy yesterday after 1 down there... great job and awesome fish.


----------



## Speckwrangler

*Congrats!*

Congrats on a trip of a lifetime.... and Kudos to you for practicing CPR. I have been trying to catch a trout like that all of my life.

Good on ya!

Speckwrangler


----------



## troutranger

ALL HALE TO THE KING!!!!! THANKS FOR SHARING AND THE PICS. 
COULD YOU AT LEAST TELL US THE PATTERN YOU ARE FISHING?


----------



## bigmark

Great job. Get ready to book some clients cause your phone is going to be ringing off the hook now.


----------



## trinitybayboy22

ive caught bigger hahaha im kidding. great fish.


----------



## saltymike

I need capt lees number asap! PLease.


----------



## Rob S

Nice fish


----------



## cstaceyt

WTG..awsome fish !


----------



## Hotrod

He's got the Hotrod!


----------



## fisheye003

Unbelievably Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Splash

Now those are some unbelievable trout!!! Those trout are just spilling out of your hand - incredible. I'm sure you guys will dream about catching those fish many many many many nights. Congrats.


----------



## Duwa

*Go Lee!*

Wow!!!!! All while I was at work on Monday. :headknock Wow!!!! Great job.


----------



## dolch

Amazing.................................
Jealousy is a crappy feeling.


----------



## Belt Sanders

Daaaaaeeeeeemmmmmmmnnnn


----------



## Bonito

I agree with above. WOW !!!


----------



## crabpot

The tails on those fish sure look a lot alike. Nice catch if it's one or two fish, either way.


----------



## twwp

crabpot said:


> The tails on those fish sure look a lot alike. Nice catch if it's one or two fish, either way.


I agree, but still a nice fish


----------



## Dirt Daddy

Thank you for sharing....AWESOME FISH Both of them....

You 2 crackers are funny those are not the same fish it clearly says 1 is 10lbs and the other is 9.7lbs anyone can see the small fish is the skinny one.................... 

Great fish Capt


----------



## steve bench

WOW WOW WOW WOW


----------



## twwp

Dirt Daddy said:


> Thank you for sharing....AWESOME FISH Both of them....
> 
> You 2 crackers are funny those are not the same fish it clearly says 1 is 10lbs and the other is 9.7lbs anyone can see the small fish is the skinny one....................
> 
> Great fish Capt


 I think what you meant to say was:
AWESOME FISH Both sides of him
and that 9lbs 7oz one has already grown to a 9.7lber
SORRY, LOL, COULDNT HELP IT


----------



## txshockwave

POC SPEC said:


> I hope you are kidding. No way is that the same fish... look at the spots on the tail.
> 
> Unreal trip... wow


look at the lower halfs of each tail. They look almost Identical the cuts are in the same place. I am not saying It is not a good fish. I just don't beleve every thing posted on the net.


----------



## justin-credible1982

awesome fish, but i agree with them on the tail and there is a big slick in the background of both pics. it is just a little over to the left in the second pic.


----------



## garza

WOW!! CONGRATS!


----------



## Levi

Nice!!!!!


----------



## jtrout

That is every bodys dream day on the water


----------



## sabiki

*why all the downers?*

These TWO fish were caught less than 10 min. apart, standing in the same footprints. thats why you still can see the slick in the back ground
not much wind that day-- slick was moving very slow.:dance:


----------



## trodery

sabiki said:


> These TWO fish were caught less than 10 min. apart, standing in the same footprints. thats why you still can see the slick in the back ground
> *not much wind that day*-- slick was moving very slow.:dance:


How many days ago was that?


----------



## Texas T

sabiki said:


> These TWO fish were caught less than 10 min. apart, standing in the same footprints. thats why you still can see the slick in the back ground
> not much wind that day-- slick was moving very slow.:dance:


OK now lets hear the reason they both have the same tail notching.


----------



## 100% Texan

Totally different fish This is another one of the top guides that has no reason to lie about catching fish right now he is on fire the fella can flat out fish.4 years ago he caught an 11 pounder that know one seen except for the picture he took it is at rawlings bait camp in matagorda.Plus his house is full of fish he caught.Like I told Capt.Lee today Dang he needs a fire extinguisher to carry around because he is hot as a fire cracker right now.The only thing the haters should say is congratulations because he is spanking the big fish daily.Awesome fish for an awesome guide fella's like him deserve that kind of Karma.


----------



## Finfisher

noo-noo said:


> Totally different fish This is another one of the top guides that has no reason to lie about catching fish right now he is on fire the fella can flat out fish.4 years ago he caught an 11 pounder that know one seen except for the picture he took it is at rawlings bait camp in matagorda.Plus his house is full of fish he caught.Like I told Capt.Lee today Dang he needs a fire extinguisher to carry around because he is hot as a fire cracker right now.The only thing the haters should say is congratulations because he is spanking the big fish daily.Awesome fish for an awesome guide fella's like him deserve that kind of Karma.


Man I sure hope you all are talking about Capt. Dustin Lee
I got a trip with him this Saturday
:doowapsta


----------



## MsAddicted

He is talking about Capt Lee Warmke


----------



## Finfisher

Thanks
I am sure Dustin will do good also
I can't wait

BTW congrats on your Baffin tourny
It looked brutal
Way to grind it out


----------



## Myers70

*I was there...*

It was the best fishing trip I have ever been on! We told Capt. Lee we wanted to go after trophy trout and he delivered. We proceeded to catch 21 trout and every one of them was over 5 lbs and 25". The 3 trout I caught were all bigger than my previous best of 26" that I caught in Baffin. My best of the day was 28" and just shy of 8 lbs. I have to admit my buddy and I spent half of the time with a camera in our hands taking pics of Capt. Lee since he caught the majority. It was truly amazing to watch and be a part of the experience.

The fish in the pics are not the same and we have about 25 more pictures holding/catching/releasing monster trout. This was an unbelievable trip and I am still on a high from it.

Lee is the Tiger Woods of the bay right now!!

Tight lines to all.


----------



## The Machine

released, awesome, keep catching alot more and share them with us


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

I knew I should have stayed away!
With this weather I was avoiding checking this site all week knowing I wouldn't be going fishing.
You're killing me!

That is kick *** though, glad someone's out there having fun.


----------



## Texas T

I would still like an explanation of how the tails are so identical. Here is a picture where the tails where overlayed and if they aren't one and the same , what are the odds two fish the same size would have the exact same notching.

Don't know y'all from Adam but it sure makes people wonder about spam when people start these kinds of posts or support them and only have less then a hand full of posts. Many around here that made this board what it is sure are leery when they see things such as this.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

Myers70 said:


> It was the best fishing trip I have ever been on! We told Capt. Lee we wanted to go after trophy trout and he delivered. We proceeded to catch 21 trout and every one of them was over 5 lbs and 25". The 3 trout I caught were all bigger than my previous best of 26" that I caught in Baffin. My best of the day was 28" and just shy of 8 lbs. I have to admit my buddy and I spent half of the time with a camera in our hands taking pics of Capt. Lee since he caught the majority. It was truly amazing to watch and be a part of the experience.
> 
> The fish in the pics are not the same and we have about 25 more pictures holding/catching/releasing monster trout. This was an unbelievable trip and I am still on a high from it.
> 
> Lee is the Tiger Woods of the bay right now!!
> 
> Tight lines to all.


I would love to see the rest of the photos! keep it up guys! nice fishes!


----------



## crabpot

I would say that overlaid tail picture answers the question. No doubt the guy caught a nice trout, and maybe caught so many that he couldn't keep the pictures straight, but those two pictures are of the same fish. Period. It's too bad, because that calls the rest of the day's story into question too.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

The mentality of some people here still amazes me. First of all, Capt. Lee didn't post the report or pictures, but people are still questioning his credibility......I know Lee personally and can assure you that the day happened exactly as reported. As for the picture issue, maybe the pics did get mixed up, I don't know.....


----------



## crabpot

I'm not sure how pointing out that the pictures are of the same fish has anything to do with someone's mentality, or how that is amazing.


----------



## Bull Minnow

Great fish Capt. Lee!!!
As far as the other **** being said, who cares! This is exactly why a lot of people don't post reports anymore! Get your head out of your a##es and go fishing and stop internet bashing!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Myers70 said:


> The fish in the pics are not the same and we have about 25 more pictures holding/catching/releasing monster trout.


I wouldn't mind seeing that!


----------



## Myers70

*More pictures of the trip...enjoy!*

Experience of a lifetime.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Thanks... now I remembered why I leave my boat down there!


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

crabpot said:


> I'm not sure how pointing out that the pictures are of the same fish has anything to do with someone's mentality, or how that is amazing.


If you don't understand a post, ask questions, I'll be happy to explain it to you......


----------



## Soundshot

*Tiger Woods of the Bay???*



Myers70 said:


> It was the best fishing trip I have ever been on! We told Capt. Lee we wanted to go after trophy trout and he delivered. We proceeded to catch 21 trout and every one of them was over 5 lbs and 25". The 3 trout I caught were all bigger than my previous best of 26" that I caught in Baffin. My best of the day was 28" and just shy of 8 lbs. I have to admit my buddy and I spent half of the time with a camera in our hands taking pics of Capt. Lee since he caught the majority. It was truly amazing to watch and be a part of the experience.
> 
> The fish in the pics are not the same and we have about 25 more pictures holding/catching/releasing monster trout. This was an unbelievable trip and I am still on a high from it.
> 
> Lee is the Tiger Woods of the bay right now!!
> 
> Tight lines to all.


Captain Tiger zeroed in the POC Bash just a couple of days before.

His version of the report just mentions a 10 pounder and a handful of sevens...

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/outdoors/report/6318132.html

Maybe he CPR'd the 10, it coughed up a mullet and then hammered a dayglow fatboy, now weighing 9.7, I'll guarantee you Obama could explain it.


----------



## Myers70

*more pics 16th*

More pics of Capt. Lee


----------



## Crazyfish07

man that is a huge trout, nice, keep them lines tight


----------



## D.L.

Maybe that will stop the haters......


----------



## tilkomatic81

nope ... thats the same fish too ... (sarcasm) ...haha


----------



## CAN'T BE OUT FISHED

crabpot said:


> I would say that overlaid tail picture answers the question. No doubt the guy caught a nice trout, and maybe caught so many that he couldn't keep the pictures straight, but those two pictures are of the same fish. Period. It's too bad, because that calls the rest of the day's story into question too.


 I'M GETTING TIRED OF PEOPLE LIKE THIS THAT DON'T HAVE ANYTHING BETTER TO DO THEN TALK ***** ABOUT PEOPLE'S DAY ON THE WATER!!!! HOW DO YOU HAVE THE TIME TO MAKE A LAY OVER OF A FISH'S TAIL ???????? SERIOUSLY, DO YOU PEOPLE JUST SIT AND BASH PEOPLE ALL DAY?? I HOPE CAPT LEE DOESN'T POST ANYMORE REPORTS SO WE DON'T HAVE ANY OF YOU WANT A BE FISHERMAN RUNNING AROUND IN OUR BAY, RUNNING OVER REEFS AND DRIFT CUTTING PEOPLE THAT ARE ACTUALLY ON FISH!!! I CATCH PLENTY OF BIG FISH BUT NONE YOU WILL EVER HERE ABOUT IT!!!!


----------



## plastics man

I saw several big names on the board at the Bash that zeroed, maybe they didn't have enough to place so they didn't weigh! What does that have to do with this day. Way to go Capt. Lee, I'll bet your clients that day could've cared less if you weighed a fish at the Bash.


----------



## Hevy Dee

*Looks like Lee is on 'em*

The pattern is a good one for East bay, right now and into the early Spring, at least this tear. Everything seems to be about 2-3 weeks ahead of schedule. Slow sinkers on the South shoreline, way to go Captain. Thanks for the pics of the nice fish. Some real good 'en's and great job on the release. - Hevy


----------



## KappaDave

Hey, stuff happens... A lil' know what your doin' in the right place goes one helluva' long way. Congrats on the fish Capt. Been there seen that.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

CAN'T BE OUT FISHED said:


> I'M GETTING TIRED OF PEOPLE LIKE THIS THAT DON'T HAVE ANYTHING BETTER TO DO THEN TALK ***** ABOUT PEOPLE'S DAY ON THE WATER!!!! HOW DO YOU HAVE THE TIME TO MAKE A LAY OVER OF A FISH'S TAIL ???????? SERIOUSLY, DO YOU PEOPLE JUST SIT AND BASH PEOPLE ALL DAY?? I HOPE CAPT LEE DOESN'T POST ANYMORE REPORTS SO WE DON'T HAVE ANY OF YOU WANT A BE FISHERMAN RUNNING AROUND IN OUR BAY, RUNNING OVER REEFS AND DRIFT CUTTING PEOPLE THAT ARE ACTUALLY ON FISH!!! I CATCH PLENTY OF BIG FISH BUT NONE YOU WILL EVER HERE ABOUT IT!!!!


Wow... getting tired after your very first post...LOL


----------



## JOKER

*GEEZ*

You can sure tell of the ones on this board that are jealous. Just keep up the negative attitudes fellas and one day you won't even get close to catching a fish of that magnitude. I don't post replys very much, but I just couldn't help it. I have fished Matty all my life and know Lee fairly well. Keep the critisizm coming so these guys that share pics and what bay system they are in with you wanna bees will stop and keep you yahoos out of our bay. Man I feel better. Oh yea congrats Lee on the fish and Rhett for winning the bash.


----------



## haparks

wow u guys are awsome


----------



## saltwater_therapy

*WOW*

What an awesome day of fishing! Way to go!

All you haters have nothing better to do. I bet yall don't catch many fish sitting at your computer talkin smack!


----------



## fishingtwo

*amen*



CAN'T BE OUT FISHED said:


> I'M GETTING TIRED OF PEOPLE LIKE THIS THAT DON'T HAVE ANYTHING BETTER TO DO THEN TALK ***** ABOUT PEOPLE'S DAY ON THE WATER!!!! HOW DO YOU HAVE THE TIME TO MAKE A LAY OVER OF A FISH'S TAIL ???????? SERIOUSLY, DO YOU PEOPLE JUST SIT AND BASH PEOPLE ALL DAY?? I HOPE CAPT LEE DOESN'T POST ANYMORE REPORTS SO WE DON'T HAVE ANY OF YOU WANT A BE FISHERMAN RUNNING AROUND IN OUR BAY, RUNNING OVER REEFS AND DRIFT CUTTING PEOPLE THAT ARE ACTUALLY ON FISH!!! I CATCH PLENTY OF BIG FISH BUT NONE YOU WILL EVER HERE ABOUT IT!!!!


know what you mean, DITTO, BLAME THE CLIENTS bUTThEADS...IFF
I were Capt. Lee they would be on my n0?Fish List


----------



## Drum drummer

Congrats on the beauties! Man, that's a dream for me...


----------



## flatswader

Nice fish Captain. You have the knowledge and skills that some people on this web site lack.


----------



## RedFisch

Thanks for the pics of some awesome fish


----------



## GHSmacker

That is incredible


----------

